# Morrisson's Spring



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Any word or Morrisons Spring?

Is this place ever going to open back up?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The last "official" word we got was that they were waiting on results form a water test before they could open it up. That was a couple of months ago. Must be some badass test.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Now I've heard rumors that they are waiting until Summer to open it up. They have funding to police it over the summers only and may only want to keep it open during the summer. It seems that local schools have taken trips there during the year as well.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

I heard the same Jim and someone said they heard if it doesn't happen soon they may open without the water until they get it done...



Have you heard anything more about entry fees?? Not supposed to have them but one site has "swimmers $3 and scuba diving more"??


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

On Scuba Board there's a post about about a guy that went up there and asked the Ranger if it was ok to dive. Ranger said that you're not suppose to dive but that he'd prolly be ok. So i guess its its a not but yes kinda situation??


----------

